# Happy 75th Bugs



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2015)

This is Bugs first appearance ever 75 years ago today . . . .

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 27, 2015)

The amazing thing was that Mel Blanc did all the voices of the looney tunes cartoons.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)

My alltime favorite.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2015)

Bugs and The Roadrunner and Popeye are tied for my favorite single cartoon characters. As far as a cartoon itself I also was a big Johnny Quest fan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ah yes...i liked JQ too...cept for bandit....lil rat dog...


----------



## Tclem (Jul 27, 2015)

I bet @Kevin and @Mike1950 watch the first episode together


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 28, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I bet @Kevin and @Mike1950 watch the first episode together



Get even time is coming.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 28, 2015)

Foghorn leghorn, Roadrunner and the tasmanian devil were my favorites.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2015)

Taz was cool for sure.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 28, 2015)

Yosemite Sam and the martian too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 28, 2015)

I loved all the Looney Tunes characters but I was always more of a Rocky and Bullwinkle kind of guy, or Chip and Dale.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 28, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I loved all the Looney Tunes characters but I was always more of a Rocky and Bullwinkle kind of guy, or Chip and Dale.


Or Tom and Jerry!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Bugs and The Roadrunner and Popeye are tied for my favorite single cartoon characters. As far as a cartoon itself I also was a big Johnny Quest fan.



Race Bannon always saved Johhny and Hadji's butts. I like that one too. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 29, 2015)




----------

